# First Pizza from the Egg



## CraigC (Jun 24, 2012)

The results from our first attempt. Unfortunately, the rain started hammering before I could get the temp down for the focaccia, so it went in the oven.

Fontina, pinot noir carmalized onions. Proscuitto and mixed green salad added after the baking.






Pepperoni





Meatball (made the meatballs earlier)





Margherita





Even though it didn't make it on the Egg, it was in spirit!
Focaccia


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely!  They look delicious, Craig!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow Craig they all look fabulous, bet they tasted soooo good!!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome pizze!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2012)

What's on the focaccia?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Craig,

Thank you for posting the delicious looking photos.


Have a nice Sunday,
Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> What's on the focaccia?


 
Dolce gorgonzola, red onions and walnuts.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2012)

They all look delicious!  Congrats


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2012)

Your pizza's look great. Thanks for sharing and passing on some idea's
kades


----------



## Zagut (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmmmmm. Pizza. 
They look really good.
Almost makes we want to change dinner plans from Ribeye steak to Pizza. 
No. Just bought the steak a few hours ago so I'll do the pizza later. I hope it turns out as good as yours look.  I don't have an egg but a stone in the oven has always given me a good result.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 24, 2012)

Good job.

You need to get pictures with the egg in them too...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Good job.
> 
> You need to get pictures with the egg in them too...



I think he means that he cooked them with the Big Green Egg, BBQ/Grill kettle.  but then again, I may be misreading your post.  The way it's worded, your post could be read - Pizza with egg in the pizza, as in a dough that has egg in it: or, it could be read as a picture with the BGE in the picture.  So, you could have written a perfect post, if unclear.  

Ah, what the heck, this isn't English class.  Hope you have a great day.  

Oh, Craigc, your pizza looks really, really great.  Thanks for sharing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 24, 2012)

Sweeeeeeet! I shouldn't have looked at those before my dinner. Now I am even more hungry...


----------



## CraigC (Jun 24, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Good job.
> 
> You need to get pictures with the egg in them too...


 
I would have, but I was huddled under the patio umbrella and not about to take the camera outside. Later the rain unloaded and that is why the focaccia went in the oven.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 24, 2012)

Craig, how long did you preheat the Egg; at what temperature did you bake the pizza; and how long did you bake it?
What chimney (top vent) and bottom draft control settings did you use?
What type of fuel or charcoal did you use?


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 24, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I think he means that he cooked them with the Big Green Egg, BBQ/Grill kettle.



Ermmm..

Yeah.. that's what I was talkin about...



CraigC said:


> I would have, but I was huddled under the patio umbrella and not about to take the camera outside. Later the rain unloaded and that is why the focaccia went in the oven.



There's always next time.

Has the rain stopped?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice job on the pizza creation and the bake.
How hot was the Egg?


----------



## CraigC (Jun 24, 2012)

Dome temp was 550 F. Fuel was hardwood charcoal and apple ckunks. I allowed 1 hour warm-up with top vent wide open and lower vent at 3/4 open. Once the smoke cleared, I used the daisy-wheel to set at 550 F. I used the plate setter with legs down and a pizza stone on top of it. The gasket got black in places, but did not burn. We pre-baked the crusts (30 seconds each side). Bake time was about 10 minutes with toppings on.

Frank right now, it appears the rain will be with us for the better part of next week. I also can't remember a 4th that it didn't rain!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2012)

Poor, Frank...won't get his Grill Porn.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 24, 2012)

Great photos!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

All those pizzas look fabulous Craig, well done!


----------

